# Instruments and Equipment > Equipment >  Eastman Mandolin Cases

## Skittle

I finally got a F, and two As today after a long wait. These are wonderful fiberglass cases that provide great protection, and for a great price. The A lists for $130 and the F for $140, and you can get them for around $100. They come in white, black, blue, red, grey, yellow. I got these trough Alanta Violin. Just ask for Matt, he is great to deal with.

----------


## mandoJeremy

Those are very cool and that is VERY cheap for a fiberglass case! I may have to order a second case but I am still faithful to my Calton.

----------


## mandofiddle

Can you post pics of the inside?

Gracias!

----------


## Scotti Adams

..yea the inside please....Im likin the outside real well..

----------


## Skittle

Here you go of the inside of the A and of the F&gt; Again these are great for the price, but still will need a case cover with pockets.

----------


## Skittle

Here is one inside the F

----------


## Skittle

One of the Peghead in case

----------


## mandofiddle

Can you order these online anywhere yet?

----------


## Skittle

Yes, but only through a Eastman dealer. Call Atlanta Violin at 770-642-8111 and ask for Matt. Their hours are 11am to 6pm Monday-Friday.

----------


## b.pat

Oh no !!!
 Just when I thought I was safe #"*CAS*" rears it's ugly head. Dern # 
 # # # # # # # # # # # B.Pat

----------


## Skittle

Here is one pic of the A with a shoulder strap that comes with it.

----------


## Scotti Adams

..Ive read somewhere that it weighs in at about 9lbs...at this price I cant imagine that they are as rigid as a Calton..thats not a slam.. But at 9lbs they are in the same weight class..is the inside covered with some kind of fabric or is it just just bare foam looking material that appears to be shown in the headstock pic? If they are as rigid as a Calton it makes me wonder how they can sell them so cheap as compared to their competitors..

----------


## Scotti Adams

while combing the internet I came across this case also by Eastman...alot like the Bobelock

----------


## eightstrings

Is there any kind of waiting list involved as there is with Calton and Pegasus, or are they ready to order?

Brett

----------


## Skittle

Scotti,
  They are not 9lbs! They weigh about 2 or 3lbs at the most. The are not the quality of a Calton or Pegasas, but they beat having a TKL with the fabric tears. These if they get scuffed then I use a little alcohol and wipe it clean. The fabric is a velvet over foam rubber.

----------


## Russ Jordan

I saw one of the Eastman "Bobelock copies" yesterday. It felt lighter than the Bobelock, there were no pockets underneath the outer cover, the cover buttons were magnets instead of snaps, and the lids over the storage space were harder to open. All in all, IMO, not as nice as the Bobelock, though I am sure they are a good bit cheaper.

----------


## Skittle

Brett, They should be ready to order, but they are made in China and they can't get here overnight. They had gotten in their main corporate store a half dozen of red, white, black and blue A's and F's. If you want them now, tomorrow would be a good time to order them.

----------


## Bradley

Skittle,

That picture of the headstock looks a little tight on the tuners...is that the case or is it just the angle of the picture

Thanks

----------


## Skittle

Bradley,
 One of the tuner shafs on the bass side slightly rubs on the fabric (like on my Calton) but still some room

----------

I must say even if it isnt as rigid as a Calton for a $100 it will surely beat any plywood case for protection. I may have to get me one

----------


## Scotti Adams

..yep,,,thats what I think Mav

----------


## Bradley

I am so thankful for this site....But God it feeds my MAS and CAS...I thought I just bought the perfect case and now this

----------


## Scotti Adams

Skittle..I stand corrected on the weight issue...thanks for the info on what seems to be a great middle of the road case...Im 
glad somebody is offering this type of case at a reasonable price...thanks for the heads up..

----------


## Skittle

If you need more info contact Eastman at; www.eastmancasecompany.com #or their main one with voilins and mandolins at www.eastmanstrings.com

thanks

----------


## Kevin K

On the f-style, does the mandoin fit snug with able amount of padding? Is there not any pockets at all in the f-style?
Thanks for sharing the pic's.

----------


## Skittle

There is enought padding, but no pick storage under the neck, that is the only drawback. The arching on the top and back of the case adds very good stability.

----------


## GTison

you mean there's no pocket under the neck or anywhere? It sure looks cool to me.

----------


## Skittle

Bowfinger,
  There is some room you can put a pouch to put picks and a string winder and clips, but there is no storage under the padding directly under the neck. I will probably get a case cover for mine that has pockets.

----------


## PhilGE

&lt;flame shields on&gt;
Nice stuff made in China. Hard not to find stuff made in China. Nice to find good stuff made in the USA to keep people employed. Nice to support individual artisans and small businesses, too, to keep people employed. Nothing against the product whatsoever. Just wonder about where the money goes - and where it doesn't. Don't know where most cases are made for mandolins, but wonder... Save money, lose a job? Spend a bit more, save a job?
&lt;flame shield on high&gt;

----------

Kudos to you Phil! #I just deleted a similar post as I feel the same way......but wondered if I was the only one that does anymore.... #

----------


## mandoJeremy

Let's see....Caltons in Canada and Pegasus in Scotland! #If some USA guy would make something comparable I would definitely buy one! #Believe me, the small county I live in has the highest unemployment rate in the state at 13% and most of our mills and such have gone overseas or to Mexico. #Do I agree with it? #Not even! #I won't go into it any further because I don't like discussing politics! #Let's just say I have seen the terrible affects for many families and people in these communties and I will always buy U.S. made if it is available.

----------


## Keith Newell

I agree, I buy American every time I can except for a the few times that there isnt a comparable American product close the the quality. I can speak from first hand about our manufacturing industry. The work near my metropolitan area had tons of small shops that made molds and Die for the casting industry (for you that dont know, Molds are for plastcs and related materials and Dies are for cast aluminum or zinc, or combinations of such). 
 #My company and almost every other big company in the U.S now goes to Malasia or equivalent to have thier molds/dies made. The cost is a small fraction of what it costs here to have one made ....BUT...... this is the scenario....

We recieve parts that were cast in before mentioned countrys for molds/dies made from same. The parts are usually wrong, crude, have poor workmanship and to get the molds/dies fixed is such a hassel and takes so much time we repair/fix said parts. The reason its hard to get the problem resolved is language for one but poor machines, technology and lack of trained workers. You can say you can do something but you need to walk the walk so to speak.
 #My point is if you totalled up the cost of the foreign made tool, the phone confrences, the hours spent here finding the problem (sometimes well after much assembly has gone on), the cost we took to repair and the costs of the tool repair (why dont they ever have to fix it for free when they made it wrong?) THE FINAL PRODUCT PROBABLY COSTS MORE THAN IF WE DID IT HERE IN THE FIRST PLACE! #Hmmm sorry about the caps...Im passionate. It would be nice if corps. didnt chase the dream of a few dollar cheaper product at such a whim and actually researched all the above points first.

 Sorry for the rant, I also ordered a Eastman F case. If there is any Amercan product for even twice the price let me know and I will cancel the order.
 Keith

----------


## PhilGE

Old Wave Mandolin, USA
Weber Aspen, USA
Weber Sweet Pea, USA
Mid-Missouri Kid-Mo, USA
Spira Mandola, Australia
Buchanan OM, UK

And heck, I'm even half and half European mongrel and Japanese pure-bred.

As the owner of an old house, I'm buying more and more USA made tools. Just got a nice Estwing sledge - cost twice as much as the one made in China. Did I "fret" about it? At first, but later slept just fine.

While I'd love to get another Spira (fantastic instrument), I'm contemplating working with my local luthier on an OM resonator. Maybe we'll try a mandocello! I don't know... I'm dreaming - don't have the free $$, but I'm dreaming locally! I'm doing more and more to buy local from locally owned businesses when it makes good sense.

To the MC members outside of the US, no offense meant whatsoever.

-Phil

----------


## mandoJeremy

I would love to see a flight, fiberglass case made by anyone in the US. Take a look at the Coydog...the only thing holding it back according to the posts is that no one can do what is needed at a cheap enough price. I say screw it and just build it Coydog! We'll buy! Count me as your first customer if you do so. Also Philge, I think he meant cases since he just ordered the Eastman case, not mandos.

----------


## mandoJeremy

Also for the record Philge, we in the US are all "mongrels" and if anyone disagrees then they need to trace their roots. #I am German, Cherokee, French, and Irish. #Boy, now I see why that temper rises in me occasionally!

----------


## Keith Newell

Yes, I meant the case only. I build fine mandolins for slightly more then what Eastman gets for there models 
 Keith

----------


## PhilGE

Not a problem - no criticism of Keith or instruments at all. 

Hey, seriously now, I live in Goshen, IN. That's in Elkhart County, The RV Capital of the World. Elkhart also is home to Selmer and other instrument manufacturing companies. There's got to be a way someone out there can get some local fiberglass company together with an instrument company and make decent fiberglass cases at a reasonable price - right in Indiana...

-Phil

----------


## mandoJeremy

Hey Phil, I played a show in Goshen and I didn't think anyone had ever heard of that place! Long drive!

----------


## PhilGE

When and where, Jer? The Electric Brew? LVD's?

----------


## Bradley

Quote;It would be nice if corps. didnt chase the dream of a few dollar cheaper product at such a whim and actually researched all the above points first.

I am an electrical sales engineer an dhandle some large production facilities...I get to see this everyday and it is very hard to swollow.The line from CEOS that really rubs me the wrong way is this one " these American workers in our plant make way too much money, they are driving our profits in the ground,Or even better, the American Workers are lazy!! While at the same time the truth is they are thinking,I could have another lexus in my driveway if I just didnt give them dogs a 1.5% raise last year.Corporate greed has ruined our Country,just my .02 worth!! 

In regards to fiberglass construction.I have a customer that makes Fiberglass Man hole covers....The fiberglass part seems to be the easy part,but it would be the molds 
that would cost the bucks,after they were paid for the production material should not be very expensive at all.I would think that anyone that had the guts to start such a company would fight the Calton name recognition for several years though before getting recognized.

----------


## Scotti Adams

..you know..I bet if we really put our heads together we could come up with someone who could make a case such as this here in the states. We pocess a vast number of resources....I would like to see it happen. My main complaint with a case like thie Eastman and Calton is the lack of storage....Why couldnt some sort of pocket be installed on the lid side over the peghead area for such storage?....there is usually enough air space in that area to do so....just beig enough for stings and such..still keeping the storage under the neck area too.

----------


## Bradley

[QUOTE]My main complaint with a case like thie Eastman and Calton is the lack of storage....Why couldnt some sort of pocket be installed on the lid side over the peghead area for such storage?

Yes,it could cushion the peghead when closed,serve as storage when open.Some of the nicer violin cases have storage in the top for music and strings,which seems like a great idea.
Of couse the fiddles are strapped in similar to the Bobelock cases.

I still feel that the Bobelocks are great cases...especially for the price.

----------


## Jeff Hoelter

I wonder sometimes why the push to "buy American." #(America isn't the same as the USA, btw.) #I can easily see the point in supporting a smaller shop as opposed to a big company, but why only if that smaller shop happens to be in the USA? #I bought a Pegasus case and get just as much satisfaction from Sam getting my money as I would from a small case builder in the US getting the money.

[If there are other more selfish reasons to buy only things made in the USA, I guess I don't really wanna hear em.]

Jeff

----------

I don't think anyone here was refering to Calton, Pegasus, Presto or any other quality independent case builder....... It's just the thought of buying another lower quality cheap Pacific Rim product rather than the above mentioned that irks some of us.......

----------


## JimRichter

Regarding building a case in Indiana:

As a life long southern Indiana resident (grew up in Ripley Co., home of the Boys From Indiana) and have lived on and off (and now permanently) in Bloomington, IN for 20 some odd years, I can say assuredly that a flight case would never be built in Indiana. Geesh, this is the state that's afraid to adopt Daylight Savings Time for fear of upsetting the dairy cows.  Of course, maybe I can only speak for southern Indiana. Those guys up north and in the Region are a little too cosmopolitan for us.

Jim--hayseed from the land of BeanBlossom ( and tongue firmly in cheek)

----------


## JimRichter

Regarding the Calton case:

I loved my Calton case, but I agree with Scotti--no storage. Plus, I hated the damn teardrop/coffin shape. 

Now, what I really want to see, are the Calton/Gibson Master Model cases. Would be great to have something that looks like an old Faultless/Loar case, but made of Fiberglass. That I would want.

Jim

----------


## Scotti Adams

...well then Jim...didnt your Duff have a Presto case?...those are cool....rectangle fiberglass jobs....

----------


## JimRichter

When I got the Duff, it had a super cheap shaped F case. I never saw the Presto. I was like the third owner of the Duff. I used the Calton I had for my Sam Bush for the Duff. Then I kept the Calton (and sold it separately) when I sold my Duff.

Jim

----------


## mad dawg

&lt;Devil's advocate signing on:&gt;

Ironically, though Eastman (and others who source products overseas) does _not_ build their own instruments and cases, they _do_ create jobs within the U.S., and I am sure their employees in Pamona, CA, appreciate #this fact. Also, if their products are inferior to handmade products, and are priced at a lower pricepoint and serve a different target market, then they are actually taking care of a customer base that the custom builders are not servicing. So, if these imports are truly _not_ substitute goods for most consumers, then by importing these products into the U.S., the U.S. has experienced an _increase_ in jobs thanks to Eastman, MK, KY, et al.

----------


## mandofiddle

&lt;flamesuit on&gt;
Perhaps the reason the overseas (asian) market here is doing so well is because of their prices. I would LOVE to have a Calton or Pegasus to protect my American-luthier made mandolin. But I don't have over $500 to shell out for a case, nor the patience to wait months and months for one. However, for slightly over $100, with only the wait for shipping? That's a different story. That's the thing about (most) Americans. Even if we are the richest country (aside from Saudi Arabia), we're for the most part still pretty frugal, and definitely impatient. It's one thing to want to support American businesses. It's another thing when my pay is so low, and American product's prices are so high. Heck, I have a family to feed. I'll buy American-produced food, and save money by buying non-American made mandolin cases. It's either that, or not buying one at all. That's the position a lot of us are in.

----------

"I'll buy American-produced food"

You better do alot of label reading to verify that. Food packaging is kinda like naming a Korean mando Michael Kelly....I read the labels & am appalled at where our food is coming from these days.

"It's another thing when my pay is so low, and American product's prices are so high."

Could it be that so many of our good paying jobs went over the water (Rio Grande river included) to satisfy our endless pursuit of "cheaper" goods. We did it to ourselves......& now due to the lack of good jobs we can't afford our own products. Where does it end folks, how do we slow this mess & provide good jobs for our children?

Frankly I think it's to late.....we have a generation taking the helm shortly that doesn't know or care where something was made. So feed your family first, but read the label before declaring it American produced food. The odds are pretty dang good it isn't!

Toyota is building a truck plant in South Texas as we speak. Why there you ask? Because of the huge Hispanic workforce close at hand & they can call those trucks "made in the USA"......With huge tax abatements & large available workforce in place....Hey, it's the American dream come true!
Their studies also showed two other major reasons for building there.
#1 Texas is the largest truck market in the nation.
#2 There is also little brand loyalty (as in Ford,Dodge, Chevy) among the young people & Hispanic population in that area. That's the target market they are going after........

But at least they will be assembled here and their labor force will be paying taxes here.........And to top it off, they build a very good product.

I can accept that approach much easier than the scant few jobs produced solely by distribution of imported products.

Blame PhilGE for nudging me out of my corner.......

----------


## mandofiddle

If you shop for food at a major chain, then it might not be American made. We do however go to the local Farmer's Market every week for all our veggies and fruit, and we shop at the local health food store for most of our food. The only stuff we get at the major chain are what we can't get at the other two places. So we're at least trying in that sense, but when you're done shopping for food in those places, money's gone quick. I figure I'd rather eat non-processed food and locally grown stuff and have to pay a little more, and eat a little healthier because of it. Definitely a financial trade-off though. I agree with you Dale. We did it to ourselves. Perhaps we didn't know it was happening when we started it, but it's too late now anyways to look back...

----------


## JeffS

Importing creates jobs too. If we only bought American then there would be a lot of unemployed dock workers. It goes both ways.

----------


## Bamamike

Unfortunately it is not this easy. One reason for outsorcing the work was also poor quality of the American products. If the workers here get $5 an hour you will get the quality of a $5 worker. In China the U.S.$5 worker is equivalent to a Chinese 50 cent worker, so you hire a $1 worker and get double quality. And on the other hand: who is working in an American plant? Mexicans, Puerto Ricans.... # .This is really the backside of a Rich Nation Medal, the "hard work" will not be done by the host nation, and every richer country has its poor workers, sad but true.
We cannot turn back time and saying "I buy only American goods" is impossible, as mentioned before, they are re-labeled but not manufactored in USA.

----------


## John Flynn

I am not trying to be the self-appointed "Cafe' Police" here, I am just giving MHO, which I am as entitled to as anyone else. Especially in this election year, I am getting weary of political diatribe. I log on here partially to get away from that stuff for just a few moments each day. This thread has been completely hijacked and now less than half of it has anything to do with mandolins, accessories, music or the original topic. Wouldn't it be nice if this could be just one place where we leave that stuff outside?

----------


## Keith Newell

I think its a viable thread. We are talking about products and cases started it. I agree with most posts and these are my thoughts in a nutshell. I would buy an American made product (made fully in the 50 states) for $300 if it was a fiberglass or Carbon fiber case....none seem to be found. The Eastmans look to be a nice case from pics but may not be, but they are at a great price so I ordered one. I dont attribute any of the problems to be totally political. I think most any party can drag the issues to make either themselves look good or the other party to look like traitors.
 I think the main issue was can a US maker make a case comparable to the Eastmans fiber glass case which has a good price? I am willing to spend twice the price for a comparable US made case but there doesnt seem to be any.
 Does that mean I shouldnt buy it?....NO! because there is no choice in that range.
 I ordered a red Eastman F case and think I can live without a compartment.....I will stuff the tuner in my shirt pocket and an extra Wegan pick in my pants pocket and spent the extra $350 from the cost over a Calton or $375 on a Pegasus on two sets of the finest one piece backs and 2 piece straight grained red spruce top wood from my supplier and buy a six pack of Oregon made Micro brew to soften any misgivings I had. Cheers
 Keith

----------


## jasona

> &lt;Devil's advocate signing on:&gt;
> 
> Ironically, though Eastman (and others who source products overseas) does _not_ build their own instruments and cases, they _do_ create jobs within the U.S., and I am sure their employees in Pamona, CA, appreciate #this fact.


_*perks up*_

Waitwaitwait, they are based in *Pomona*? Where? I work in Pomona and I'd love to check out one of these cases up close.

----------


## Bradley

[QUOTE]Importing creates jobs too. #If we only bought American then there would be a lot of unemployed dock workers. #It goes both ways. 


If we were still a nation that Produced goods they would be busy "Exporting" items, and not importing them.Wait until the foreign Steel Plants get up and running,and they can have a even greater impact on the price of steel,if not control it.We'll then realize the US Steelworkers werent too bad after all.

Now back to cases......

Could someone get a picture of how the case fits around the body of the mandolin,I am curious. And yes I know,curiousity gets me in trouble usually.The pocket thing really would be a plus too.I spoke to Kentaro Yamamoto at Eastman and told him via email that it would be a Big Plus if they could engineer a packet of some type in the cases.

----------

There definitely is a market for an affordable upscale case. I'm not a total protectionist......I have a Presto & wouldn't take for it. It's not as strong as a Calton, but has gobs of storage without weighing a ton like a Calton rectangular.

Mando Johnny......... awe nevermind, it ain't worth it.....

----------


## mad dawg

> Waitwaitwait, they are based in *Pomona*? Where? I work in Pomona and I'd love to check out one of these cases up close.


The HQ for the case division is at 2138 Pomona Blvd. 

(Good idea -- I might check them out next time I fly down to see my customer in Brea.)

----------


## mad dawg

> I think its a viable thread


I agree. After all, this is a _discussion_ forum, and just like in real life when hanging out with friends, the conversation may shift to controversial topics. 

(But on the other hand, _unlike_ real life, someone can't buy a round here to interupt the flow when it gets too serious.)

----------


## mandroid

strong carry strap useful , it rains here,IT #feature waterproof rim seal? 

The real hidden outrage is the Arms makers [ aka the military industrial congressional complex] have first priority so with your taxes Build a missle defense scheme which only can be for PRC missles , They put that guy in orbit with their Dollar reserve from all those Wallmart like contracts.

Peace doesnt require infinite amounts of overpriced hardware. too bad , it would happen sooner

----------


## mandolooter

I just wanna see the inside of one of the A style ones WITHOUT a mando in it if someone could please post a pic it would be nice of 'em. #They look quite study and like a few others have stated I can't afford $450.00 for a case...the lax border security has eaten away at the profit margin in my trade to where Im working harder/longer for less money than I made 4-5 years ago. No politics involved...just facts! Thanks!

----------


## Kevin K

I just received my red Eastman mandolin case. #The lack of storage (none) sorta stinks but just invites one to be a little creative. #A good amount of padding and protection and overall seems to built very well. #A very nice case for the money. #

Even if the case is made elsewhere, what's inside is Tn made. #Folks always said it's what on the inside that counts.

----------


## Bradley

Pictures Kevin !!!!  where are they !!!!

----------


## peter.coombe

Has anyone emailed Eastman? I have sent 2 emails, and so far a deafening silence.

----------


## Bradley

Yes I did...

 The pocket thing really would be a plus too.I spoke to  
 Kentaro Yamamoto at Eastman and told him via email that
 it would be a Big Plus if they could engineer a packet 
 of some type in the cases.

It did take about 2-3 days for a reply

----------


## Kevin K

I talked to someone at Eastman about adding storage, but have not tried to email them. If they don't reply in a day or two, call them and let them know. The folks seem to want to do the best job they can.

I'll try to get some pictures later and post them before the weekend.

----------


## Jim Hilburn

Where do I find info about Presto?
On the first few mandolins I sold, I got Modern cases, which they readily sold me at wholesale. I feel these are 90% as protective to the instrument as a Calton, and you'd basically have to run over it to inflict damage.
 However, they are so utilitarian, and I think most people would prefer a more plush case with a nice custom mandolin.
I'm a very strong backer of buying USA, but the lack of choices is a problem. I contacted Bobelock, and they'll wholesale to me, but I just haven't been able to bring myself to order.
 I think I'll just have to see what my customers want, and go on a case by case (har har) basis.
 Is there any other options I've missed? I saw the Weber violin cases available at Fine Cases. They need to offer a mandolin case.

----------


## peter.coombe

Call them? From Australia? Possible, but impractical and expensive. 

You can contact Presto cases at prestocases@iprimus.com.au. Very good cases with heaps of storage, recommended. Made in Perth, Western Australia by a one man shop, but he is a busy man so expect to wait.

----------


## Scotti Adams

..Yea..I contacted them....6 month wait....$650....they did send me a heap of info...such as colors...interior/exerior....different kinds of fabrics etc. I have since deleted all from my PC....a cant afford no $650 case..

----------


## Keith Newell

My Eastman F style case should be here by Saturday. If knowbody has posted interior pictures by then I will.
 Keith Newell

----------


## Bradley

Please do Keith !!!

----------


## Skittle

Here are some JPEGs of the inside of the A peghead area

----------


## Skittle

Heres another

----------


## Skittle

Here I went to a local store and bought a leather pouch a little bigger than the size of a cigerette box to put a tuning fork, pegwinder and clippers, and hooked it on the strap holder on the outside of the case...........works just fine. I too would like storage under the neck and have talked to Kentaro and they are possibly to redo the cases and have that in it......I think it would triple their sales. Having no storage in a case is like having a car without a trunk. But for the price and a little inconvenience, it is still a great case.

----------


## Jim Hilburn

Well, now I know why I couldn't find anything on Presto on Google.

----------

hellO! this is matt - the guy mentioned in the first post. i've watched the cafe for years but never responded to anything. i'm a newbie. anyhow, i have ordered a number of eastman cases for mando-buddies and quickly ordred one for myself after seeing the first one. I LOVE "EM! i played my first gig using one last night and it worked like a champ. it was raining pretty hard here in georgia and it was honestly the first time that i didn't worry about my mandos getting wet. nice feeling. i'm rambling a bit but i basically wanted to show folks how nicely they work for OLD mandolins. all the listed pics are of ourne newer long-necked friends. my trusty ole a-2 and f-2 are happy in their new homes. take a look! and the absence of a pocket doesn't bother me yet. with a shorter-necked mando, there's more room at the peghead end for a little sack o' picks and a tuning fork. and a pack of strings fits easily under the peghead. no worries. and look how nicely the interior padding works to secure the instrument! the bridge area is padded so that it doesn't bump around, the underside of the peghead rests on a pillow, and the neck is as snug as can be. although i am a longtime friend of the fine folks at eastman, i'm speaking simply as a mandolin player when i say that this is a great case. especially for the money. i'm going to be listing my old cases on ebay and will be using my eastmans whenever i leave home. thanks for letting me share! matt.

----------


## Scott Tichenor

These have sort of peaked my interest. Didn't see anyone post this link to the Eastman Case page.

----------


## Kevin K

Matt,

Hey thanks for helping me out with ordering my Eastman case. I really like it. The red looks very sharp and our lead singer's wife wants a pair of shoes that color. ; )

The guys in the group really thought it was something and considering one for their guitars as well. Noticed they didn't have banjo and dobro listed, do you think that is to come soon?

Kevin

----------


## cbogle

I'm glad to see that they have improved the interior padding since I first saw the prototypes at the Winter NAMM show. They sure look cool, but the absence of an inner compartment will still keep me away from one. A Travelite with Scotchguard sprayed on the outside is pretty water resistant, too.

----------


## yoods

"while combing the internet I came across this case also by Eastman...alot like the Bobelock "

-Scotti Adams 


Scotti, can you post a link to check out this case? I don't see it on the eastmancasecompany.com page. Thanks

----------


## JimRichter

Here's the link Scotti got the Bobelock copy pic from:

http://www.giannaviolins.com/Bluegra...lin/Cases.html

By the way, I actually ordered one of these Eastman cases for my Henderson F5 yesterday. About Music in Indianapolis is this area's Eastman dealer and I had Bob, the store owner, order me a red F5 case. He did have a 000-size guitar case there--a very nice navy blue. Not quite the tank that a Calton is (or I guess more appropriately a Pegasus, since that is what they most resemble), but definitely a very nice case for the money. I'm probably going to try to somehow modify that center neck support into a storage bin. It would seem if you sawed through it somewhere below the top 1/3 and hollowed it out, a storage bin could be made. 

Jim R.

----------


## mandorado

I'm just going to carve one from scratch ...  

Anyone know if they make a fiddle case of similar construction materials, shape, etc.?

----------


## Scotti Adams

thanky Jim..

----------


## Skittle

O.......Yeah...just go to the www.eastmancasecompany.com and you will see it all. They make them for cello, trumpets, trombones, and maybe hambones. Again and again, a great case. Here are a couple of pics on the #Eastman Dreadnaught case that I have for a year or so. What I like about it too is on a regular case with the vinyl fabric, it can get torn or chiped off. These Eastman cases when they get suffed I just wipe it off with a little bit of alcohol and they are fine.

----------


## Skittle

Heres another

----------


## jasona

The drednaught case looks like a suspension system. Is this the same for the mandolin cases?

----------


## Skittle

No, if you look at the cello cases on Eastmans site they are.

----------


## mandorado

I don't see violins on the list.

----------


## Skittle

Your right, I had to go back and edit my previous note, you might want to email Kentaro or call him and let him know you would like to see them in their case line.

----------


## Scott Tichenor

I ordered and received an F case in the mail just today and have to say I'm really impressed with it. Super-light. Jim (who posts here) just had his Pegasus over and left it at my house for a few days trying to tempt me, and while it's a real cadillac for protection, it's really heavy in comparison. Would I like to own a Pegasus? Sure, and I may some day. Moving on though, this is a seriously great case for the price IMO. Haven't tried every mandolin in it but the headstock is just a tad tight on the Fern but suitable. I've owned Caltons and they're a superb case as well. In this price range though there's really nothing else quite like it that I'm aware of.

----------


## Scott Tichenor

With all of my mandolins I'm sort of set up to be a testing lab for cases it'd seem. Any other owners of the F case notice plenty of space between the tuners and the side of the case on the treble side but a fairly tight fit on the bass side? That sure looks like a design issue to me, and one that could be resolved. In particular, the top D tuner really fits up against the side while the treble A on opposite of it has a good half inch. The Gibson Fern, Collings and Nugget fit about the same. The Brentrup is just a tad beefier and really almost wasn't a good fit for the case. Interesting. I ordered this direct from the guy I met at NAMM and he asked for feedback so I'll likely send him that observation. Interestingly, they said their own Eastman mandolins don't fit their cases. 

Ooops.

----------


## Skittle

Scott,
 I have a Gibson Fern in mine and it is the same thing. I have talked to and emailed Kentaro and Eastman, and he has informed the case designer of the shortness of space around the peghead. I also, and you and anyone on this thread needs to inform and input to Kentaro the importance of a compartment under the neck like any other case. I think once this issues and modifications are resolved they should triple their sales on this baby. The outside design is AAA!!

----------


## Scott Tichenor

The guy I talked to was named Gordon and I have his business card around here somewhere and will get with him on my feedback. Personally I don't use those compartments too much and could do without them but I think they should be in there. Too many folks like having it and for good reason for them.

----------


## Keith Newell

I recieved my F style Eastman case in Red. Wow, pretty darn nice case for the money. Real tight fit on the seal where the two halves close. Good latches and nice padding. An F style fits good and tight. I am very happy with it and will buy again.
 Keith Newell

----------


## Keith Newell

My new under construction F style fits about the same as yours and it has a custom headstock thats about the same width as a standard traditional F. Just thinking that the thing that controls the alignment is the V shaped neck support. It should be easy to fix. What is the contact email to complain about a storage compartment?
 Keith

----------


## Skittle

You need to talk to Kentaro, and his email is kyamamoto@eastmanstrings.com or you can call him direct at 240-686-2050.

----------


## Scott Tichenor

Skittle, when I talked to Gordon he was quite aware of this discussion going on here and had apparently been reading it. I don't know a thing about Eastman's business structure so are you aware if Kentaro is reading this or is aware of any of it? If you've had contact with him you might encourage him to be watching this, if you haven't already. I think this is good to get the vendors reading some of the comments. Thanks.

----------


## Bob A

I can imagine a market (small here but huge in europe/japan) for a bowlback case of this type. I hope the Eastman rep is still reading these posts.

----------


## Kevin K

Here is a picture of my 01 Summit and red Eastman Case.

----------


## Kevin K

another with just the case.

----------


## b.pat

Hey folks,
Just talked to Matt about ordering a case, Guess what?
They are completly out of the F style. Next container due in about 2 mo.
You soooze you loose  
     B.Pat

----------


## Yellowmandolin

I have a Calton F case and love it, but I agree, it is heavy. #Why is it so heavy and these Eastman cases so light? #They are both made of fiberglass and foam, right? #Does the calton have more fiberglass or what?

----------


## Skittle

Yeppie, a little more. I thought when I got mine that It was going to be flimsy but the arching on the top and back makes it very sturdy.

----------


## thistle3585

Why is a fiberglass case considered better than a plastic case? Or is it that a fiberglass case is better than the existing plastic cases on the market?

----------


## Skittle

Im not a materials expert by any means but, I have had plastic cases that when subjected to heat, will bend out of shape. I have had my Eastman guitar case in 90 to 95 degree heat and all it did was get hot, and not get bent out of shape. We need some material physics professional to chime in and give us a insight on the differences of the two, if you really want to know.

----------


## Yellowmandolin

Size wise, is it about the same size as a Calton? Does the arching make it too impracticle to carry on something like a plane or bus?

----------


## jasona

Technically, fibreglass is part plastic. A case like this is probably made of a sheet of glass soaked in a hard polymer like polyester. The glass can be shaped to any configuration (with internal support) and has much more strength per weight than most plain plastic resins--and is much stronger than the resin alone. Plastic comes with a huge number of different sets of qualities, don't forget--its why we have at least 7 different recycling protocols for it

----------


## mandroid

The process is a gel-color coat in the mould,sprayed in, a layer of glass fiber fabric, or a non woven matt, and the catalist and resin mix saturating the blanket,remove all airbubbles, then after curing (if applied mould release was adaquate, before starting step one) either pull from mould,or apply a second coat of fabric & resin, cure again, and then, pull out of mould , trim and install liner and hardware,
same as for boats, truck canopys and Corvette bodys.
Thermoplastics are a different thing Heat material in an oven, plastic held by a frame.
Mould usually a positive, with oodles of little holes in it sitting on top of a sealed box with a vacuum pump,
drop the hot plastic over the mould, clamp down the frame and turn on the Hoover.

----------


## Walter

Wow. Sometimes I am amazed at how much I learn from this site! 

Oh, and I like that Eastman case.

----------


## jasona

I like them too. I'm just trying to decide whether this would really be more protective than my TKL case...I WANT one of these buggers, but I NEED to pay my wife's tuition

----------


## Skittle

I have both and I think it is. The arching on the top and back makes it have superior protection. I would also feel better if I were in a rainstorm with my mandolin in a Eastman case. If it were in a TKL it would be like a sponge. And for about $115.00 there is absolutely no comparison.

----------


## EastmanGordon

Hi everybody,
just a quick note to introduce myself. I am Gordon from Eastman and I figured it was about time that I made myself available here for questions comments etc. My position here is officially "Guitar and Mandolin Specialist" and I have been deeply involved with the development of the guitars and mandos since day one. We have worked hard on these cases and it's gratifying that you all (or nearly all) seem to like them. Looking forward to some interaction,
Gordon

----------


## Scott Tichenor

Gordon, if you'd have an opportunity to read all of the posts here I'm wondering if you could officially address what Eastman plans to do, if anything, about the F case. I love the one I have but am concerned about the treble side having plenty of room and the bass side fitting tight around the headstock as others have indicated as well. I understand there's a change in plan to remedy this but would like to hear that from you. Thanks, and welcome.

----------


## EastmanGordon

Scott,
I spent a little time on the phone this morning with our good friend Stan at Mandolin Bros. going over ways to improve the cases. Stan had several suggestions on how to make the F-5 Style a little more universal. Stan of course has the luxury of being able to try almost every variation of the venerable F-5 out in the case. He discovered some situations where he feels a little more length and width #coupled with a repositioning of the necksupport will allow easier access for some models. We have our case expert working on the changes already. Our recommendation for the moment is that you bring your instrument in when you buy the case to make sure that your particular mandolin fits. It seems that most F-5's fit just fine so chances are good that you will be satisfied right away. Testament to the power of Mandolincafe, we have not done any advertising at all and based on the postings here we have sold out of our entire stock of F-5 cases. That means that there are a number of you people out there living with the cases. I would love to get any input that you might have and I need to hear if there are any problems so that we can fix them. You can always contact me off list at: groberts@eastmanstrings.com
Thanks Scott for inviting me in,
Gordon

----------


## jasona

The power of the Cafe. I like the way that sounds!  

(Gordon, are you in the Pomona office? I'd love to get a close up look at one of your A style cases.)

----------


## Keith Newell

I recieved a phone call today from Kentaro at Eastman. We talked for a bit and it sounds like they are going to make some changes but like any business with a product it may take a while to get the changes identified, in process and out to customers.
Keith Newell

----------


## grandmainger

> Why is a fiberglass case considered better than a plastic case? #Or is it that a fiberglass case is better than the existing plastic cases on the market?


One of the main reasons for higher rigidity of the fiberblass is contained in the name: fiber-glass. When you apply pressure on fiber glass, it is distributed to all the fibers that make up that particular area where you put pressure. The resin hold the fiber together. It's the same system as in carbon fiber & kevlar, distribution of pressure.

Also, plastic is more subject to heat deformation, as the long molecules (polymers) that make the plastic will become softer as temperature increases.

The drawback of fiber is that it is more brittle than straightforward plastic. If too much pressure is applied, plastic will bend, bend, and bend some more, whereas fiberglass will bend, then snap. However, fiberglass is repairable with resin...

----------


## EastmanGordon

Jasona,
I work at the Eastman main office which is in Clarksburg, MD just a few miles from Washington, DC. The facility in Pomona is our west coast distribution center. The cases arrive in Pomona and they are sent out to dealers from there but the design decisions etc. are made over here on the east coast.
Gordon

----------


## J. Mark Lane

> Originally Posted by  (thistle3585 @ Sep. 03 2004, 16:59)
> 
> Why is a fiberglass case considered better than a plastic case? #Or is it that a fiberglass case is better than the existing plastic cases on the market?


Well, here's one of the few subjects in this life that I really am a bit of an expert on. From years of working on boats, professionally and otherwise, I know a LOT about fiberglass.

To me, the strength of fiberglass is probably the first plus in any comparison, but at least as important is the repairability. I can sand and patch fiberglass very easily. The stuff is infinitely workable. Ever try repairing a plastic case? (I had a "nice" Martin case that got a hole in it...I ended up throwing it away.... I will NEVER throw away my Calton, which now holds the same guitar (an older Martin)). 

Fiberglass is great stuff, and I intend to acquire a few of these Eastman cases as soon as I can get my hands on them. They may not be Caltons, but for those prices, hey, I can live with less...and less will still be more than most other cases in that price range.

Kudos to Eastman.

Mark

----------


## Hubert Angaiak

I have a Calton and a Peg. I have gotten used to the weight of my Peg and I do like the way it carries on my shoulder. If they deal with the headstock space and add more latches it'll be hell of a deal for a string nice case. I'm pretty much sold on my Peg and needed the all around protection for my Nug. I wonder how these will do in the cold.

----------

Gordon..

You might want to talk to your new dealer in Chattanooga Tn called the Pickers exchange. I went there to inquire about the eastman mandolin cases. They swore there is no such thing and if there were any made they are now discountinued. I told him no there were being made and many have been sold.

I didn't try to argue and left my name with him in case they ever started making them again 

Seriously you could sell alot of these cases in the area.

----------


## JimW

Mav, I just got a blue F Eastman case from Steve Perry of Gianna Violins in Friendsville TN I believe.. I don't think thats to far from you. Anyway, when I take delivery of my new Elliott mandolin, this is the case I'm going to use with it. I'll tell ya, it's a fine looking and feeling case for the money. I've had a few F5 mandolins in it so far and they all fit great in this particular case. 

Jim

----------


## Keith Newell

I get a cool reaction when I walk in somewhere carrying this baby.
 Keith

----------


## Bradley

Keith that dude looks great !!!!

I bet heads are turning!!

----------


## Mando Mark in Indy

Hi Guys! I have cases in stock here in Indianapolis. Check me out at www.franksviolins.com or e-mail at info@franksviolins.com. Thank you!

Mark Kurkowski

----------


## Mandobar

i just bought a yellow f and a white a case from steve at gianna violins. i am really looking forward to trying these out.

----------


## Stephen Perry

I really like these cases. So far all that I get go away very fast. I sort of think I should keep one myself, but I haven't. The yellow is really spectacular. Not going to walk off and forget the mandolin is sitting there!

I like the design pretty much. That pocket/storage issue I suppose could be a problem. I have a pick thingie on my key chain that holds them.

I was reading the "should be made in America" thread. I sort of think "US" - have always thought south and central and north were all part of "America" - the new world. But made in USA. Looking at boats in molds. We have boatmakers here in the Friendsville area. I wonder what it would take to design and build a case and have it built here. A technology I know nothing about.

What about rotational molding as is used for traffic barriers and kayaks? Or maybe a 2 piece thing is better done in some other kind of mold. Anyway, the plastic is strong. My kayak is strong. That might be a cheap way to make the shell. The molded edge glues on, the hinges rivet on, the interior is just molded foam covered with fake fur I think. Or cut foam. 

Just some ideas for you case designers. I can make violins but I don't have a clue on molding plastic cases.

Incidently, Friendsville is just SW of Knoxville. We'll try to get more images up on our site.

Steve Perry

----------


## Scotti Adams

Steve..have you heard if they are making in changes in the design to allow for more storage?....if they can tackle that problem this will be a very fine case finer for the money...as it already is. I have yet to see one in person but hope to soon. A rectangle model would also be nice to have...

----------


## Skittle

Scotti,
 As far as been replied by Gordon and Kentaro at Eastman, the peghead length and width should be enlarged at least a half to 3&#92;4 inch, and a compartment under the neck is to be done. If this is to be done, there sales on these should greatly increase!!

----------

